# My own Stainless steel  Pulled Pork Fork



## texas bbq (Dec 24, 2011)

Here my self designed stainless Steel Pulled Pork Fork with handmade Wood handle.


----------



## venture (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful work!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 24, 2011)

They look great.....I can PM you my address if you are looking to get rid of a pair of them.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2011)

Those look great nice work


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

You might have to watch out for the table getting pulled with those things. Nice job making them thou


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

Those are great! Nice craftsmanship.... I think you should market them under the name "*THE* Pork Fork!" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol


----------



## bigcase (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## sprky (Dec 25, 2011)

Them could be classified as lethal weapons. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





very nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2011)

Good one Johnny, "The Pork Fork", I like that!


----------

